# Expressionistic piano pieces



## contra7

These are 2 atonal pieces for piano written in expressionistic style. I've used Schoenberg's technique while I was writting it. Please give some feedback!

Piece no. 1 - Allegretto energico

Piece no. 2 - Largo


----------



## Aramis

What is it meant to express and how do you think it does?


----------



## contra7

Well, it express fear and anger, just like Schoenberg's, Webern's and Berg's music (music of first half of 20th century). 
Fear and anger are expressed in disonance and dynamics.


----------



## TresPicos

Wow, I enjoyed both pieces immensely! Very refreshing to listen to. :tiphat:

I understand why you call it expressionistic, but I didn't pick up that much fear or anger. To me, that was happy music. But then again, I'm a Bartok guy. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Webernite

Yeah, they don't seem that expressionistic most of the time. They're more like atonal fughettas or something.

Edit: I don't mean this as a criticism.


----------



## Serge

Pretty cool! I don’t really know how to enjoy this kind of music, but I can listen to it as long as it keeps my attention. Which is fine with me too. At the very least these two seem to be holding their ground as integral musical pieces quite nicely.


----------



## nosmelc

interesting and enjoyable. I don't hear any extreme expression?
keep up the good work.


----------



## contra7

Thanks everyone for your comments!!


----------



## aphyrodite

I loved both of it! I really liked Allegretto Energico, alas the catchy name. Though there's not much for the expression part, it's kind of like a modern-classical type if you know what I mean. But I believe you can improve, so keep up the good work


----------

